# اخيرا الحمد لله خلصتوا ( مشروع ناطحة سحاب )



## zoromba (30 ديسمبر 2007)

http://gallery.filefront.com/zoromba/


----------



## zoromba (30 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## zoromba (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*لقطة منظورية من مياة القناه السويس وهو مكان المشروع*

لقطة منظورية من مياة القناه السويس وهو مكان المشروع


----------



## zoromba (30 ديسمبر 2007)




----------



## zoromba (30 ديسمبر 2007)

0000000000000


----------



## alaanabil (30 ديسمبر 2007)

جميل جدا ما شاء الله
مجهود اكثر من رائع فى كل شئ
بالتوفيق بأذن الله


----------



## vrayman (30 ديسمبر 2007)

يا زرمبه يا جامد


----------



## zoromba (31 ديسمبر 2007)

00000000000000000


----------



## m_03_taz (1 يناير 2008)

elmashrooo3 gamed gedaan tab3aaan ...3ala fekra el mashroo3 leeh video animation bgaaaad to7faa


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (1 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ما شاء الله ربنا يعطيك العافية وتمنياتي لك وللجميع دوام الصحة والتوفيق


----------



## zoromba (1 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (3 يناير 2008)

0000000000000


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (3 يناير 2008)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله00000000000000000


----------



## meee (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم....

:28: 

ـــــــ تحياتي ـــــــ


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 يناير 2008)

بجد بعد مالخص نقدر نقول بجد ملوش حل رغم ان كان لاول رايى غير كدة
بس بجد المشروع رائع
ربنا يوفقك
ويوفقك فى الامتحانات


----------



## ميدو مادو (4 يناير 2008)

المشروع جامد وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م حسناء (5 يناير 2008)

ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يعطيك الصحه
بس نصيحه حاول تدرس الفرش كويس علشان يزداد جمالا وابداعا:75:


----------



## alaa_1986 (6 يناير 2008)

masha2alla ....as usual excellant work 
wish u excellant evalluation
w ensha2alah dayman beltawfee2


----------



## zoromba (9 يناير 2008)

thanx very much


----------



## أبوالوليد (9 يناير 2008)

جميل جدا كما عودتنا

تسلم يمينك

ودمتم..


----------



## nancy magdy (9 يناير 2008)

جميييييييييييييل يا زرمبه ...تستحق اعلي درجه 
بالتوفيق دايمااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## masa_arch2010 (10 يناير 2008)

كويس اوى ربنا معاك اكيد تعبت


----------



## zoromba (11 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## zoromba (18 يناير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هالردود الجملية


----------



## zoromba (20 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## zoromba (28 يناير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## نانوتو (28 يناير 2008)

شكرا وبارك الله فيك 
حلوةةةةةةةةة يا اخي ومشكور


----------



## zoromba (4 فبراير 2008)

الحمد لله الحمد لله


----------



## محب الشرقية (4 فبراير 2008)

مشكور رائعة


----------



## حسام بركي (4 فبراير 2008)

برج جيد 
شكرا لك


----------



## المعمارى المصرى (5 فبراير 2008)

how did you creat the model,, its good, very good


----------



## مهم (5 فبراير 2008)

مشروع رائع واظهار متعوب علية وبالتوفيق انشالله يا زرمبه


----------



## مايزنر (5 فبراير 2008)

حلو كتييير


----------



## zoromba (11 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ابو حسنين (12 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا انا عاوز اعرف البرنامج الي عمل النماذج دي وايضا النمذجة
مع الشكر الجزيل لكم


----------



## zoromba (12 فبراير 2008)

انا بصمم كل المشاريع على الاوتوكاد ومن ثم ادخلها ماكس واعدل عليها فى المودلنج واقوم عملية الاظهار


----------



## لمـ2007 ـــار (12 فبراير 2008)

بـــــالتـــــــوفيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــق


----------



## المعتز بالله (13 فبراير 2008)

على فكرة .. 

التصميم اكثر من رائع .. 

كم اود ان أرى قناة السويس بهذا المنظر في يوم من الايام .. 

تحياتي وبالتوفيق ..


----------



## zoromba (26 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## فلنساوي خطير (29 فبراير 2008)

مجهود رائع وجميل مشكور


----------



## zoromba (6 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## tawfeeqz (6 مارس 2008)

بصراحة مجهود جدا جبار :: يعطيك العافية :: ممكن رقم هاتفك لوسمحت ؟؟


----------



## tawfeeqz (6 مارس 2008)

بصراحة مجهود جدا جبار :: يعطيك العافية :: ممكن رقم هاتفك لوسمحت ؟؟


----------



## tawfeeqz (6 مارس 2008)

بصراحة مجهود جدا جبار :: يعطيك العافية :: ممكن رقم هاتفك لوسمحت ؟؟


----------



## zoromba (7 مارس 2008)

احنا ممكن اول نتعرف على ال*****
zoromba @ hot mail . com


----------



## zoromba (19 مارس 2008)

الحمد لله على كل حال


----------



## tawfeeqz (20 مارس 2008)

*nice*

nice tower


----------



## مدحت58 (20 مارس 2008)

برافوووووووو

عمل جيد


----------



## منصور سعيد (20 مارس 2008)

يا خوي انت ما شاء الله عليك خطيير بالمرة

مشروع قوي 

تحياتي


----------



## zoromba (31 مارس 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeer


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (2 أبريل 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك بالتوفيق يارب دايما


----------



## أميرة الهندسة (2 أبريل 2008)

رائع جداجدا... ماشاء الله


----------



## صفا الغنيمى (3 أبريل 2008)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao


----------



## البحر الأحمر (3 أبريل 2008)

ما شاء الله روعه روعة روعة الله يقويك بتوفيق دوووووووم 
اخوي بغيت اسلك سوال ابي ادرس انا احب التصميم بس ابي ادرس وتخرج زي كذا اذا فيه في السعودية او اي دوله ممكن تدلني الله يعطك العافية


----------



## zoromba (11 أبريل 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير على الاهتمام والرد


----------



## masa_arch2010 (16 أبريل 2008)

جميل فكرته كويسه


----------



## ميدو وليد (16 أبريل 2008)

ya zorombaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
eh elgamal daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## المعمارى نور الدين (16 أبريل 2008)

مشروع ملوش حل بجد جميل جدا


----------



## zoromba (7 مايو 2008)

thnxxxxxxxx


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (8 مايو 2008)

الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## zoromba (30 يوليو 2008)

انا الحمد لله بقيت مهندس رسمى
واتخرجت الحمد لله


----------



## المصمم الراقي (31 يوليو 2008)

جميل جدا جدا جدا


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (31 يوليو 2008)

مشروعك عن جد كتير حلو و فكرتو حلوة كتير نشالله نحو الافضل دائما


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (1 أغسطس 2008)

اذا كان المشروع لمجرد استطلاع للقدرة على التخيل فلا باس به 000 ولكن التساؤل الاهم ماهى الجدوى الفنية والاقتصادية له خاصة اذا تم قياس ذلك ربطا بالموقع الجغرافى المشار اليه ( قناة السويس )000 نعتقد انه اذا وضعت الفكرة فى حيز اختبارات التنفيذ لاشك سيتم اعادة النظر بشكل كلى 00فليس كل مايبهر يمكن ان يصلح ليكون ابداعا معماريا متكاملا بل فى كثير من الحالات لايربو عن كونه مجرد تخيل لعمل من اعمال ما يطلق عليه الفن التشكيلى؟؟؟


----------



## zoromba (1 أغسطس 2008)

اشكرك يا دكتور جدا على هالتعليق
الفكرة فى دوران المشروع تجنب الرياح وتحويل القوة الى تثبيت الكتلة


----------



## hocem2222 (9 أغسطس 2008)

ما شاء الله وااااااااااو


----------



## zoromba (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خيرعلى على هالتعليقات


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (16 سبتمبر 2008)

جميل جدا ما شاء الله
مجهود اكثر من رائع فى كل شئ
بالتوفيق بأذن الله


----------



## zoromba (19 سبتمبر 2008)

الله اكبر
ما شاء الله


----------



## zoromba (6 أكتوبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير وعافية


----------



## استاذدكتوراحمدهشام (22 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعقيب على مشاركة سابقة لنا!!!*

الاخ الفاضل المعمارى صاحب التصميم000 بعد التحية 
فى مشاركتنا السابقة انتقدنا نقدا قد يبدو فى ظاهره لاذعا ولكننا لانقصد منه الاقلال من شانك او قدراتك وانما قصدنا مزيدا من تحفيزكم على الابداع والتطوير فقط مع لفت النظر الى بعض الهنات التى قد تؤثر على الفكرة والقدرة على التعبير عنها واننا نؤكد لك اننا نكن لك كل تقدير كزميل عزيز نفخر باعماله وابداعاته باذن الله تعالى0000


----------



## علاء عمر محمد (22 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
بكل صدق مجهود جبار يستحق منى شخصيا و من كل منتسبى هدا المنتدى العظيم
وقفة اعجاب و تقدير و احترام على ابداع المهندس العربى 
و ارجو لك المزيد من التالق و الابداع


----------



## Alinajeeb (22 أكتوبر 2008)

شكككككككككككرا
................................


----------



## نملة سحرية (4 نوفمبر 2008)

المشروع كتير جميل ويدل على مهندس محترف في الدراسة التصميمية وحتى دراسة المنظور وأخراجه كتير جميل والفكرة أيضاً أتمنى لك التوفيق وأن تصبح من مصممين رأدين في العالم


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (5 نوفمبر 2008)

عمل ممتاز وربي يوفقك في أعمالك المقبلة


----------



## aya osama (7 نوفمبر 2008)

حلوه اوى جامده اوى جميله اوى


----------



## aya osama (7 نوفمبر 2008)

نفسى امل حاجه كده


----------



## zoromba (14 نوفمبر 2008)

http://eng-m-zoro.blogspot.com/


----------



## me3maria (14 نوفمبر 2008)

المشروع تحفة .مشكور على المجهودات.

بارك الله فييييييييييييييك


----------



## mehdi_b10 (14 نوفمبر 2008)

*جميل جدا ما شاء الله
مجهود اكثر من رائع فى كل شئ
بالتوفيق بأذن الله*​


----------



## nouh (14 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك ووفقك الله الى الاحسن دائما


----------

